# School of Wood Carving



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, my fellow woodworkers. About 3 years ago I asked about Your opinion about starting a new woodcarving school online. And I had different feedback. Some said yes and some said no-way. to many schools. 
After 3 years I can say, I am glad I did. I have students from all over the world and a lot of them members from day one. Please understand this post is NOT an advertisement of my school. Just sharing my success. I have multiple courses for real lovers of woodcarving. Let me show a couple of pictures from the courses I have.

https://schoolofwoodcarving.com/


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I am happy for you Alexander. Congratulations on your school. I hope to see more pictures, and maybe some videos?
I am glad you decided to proceed with your school.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I was unaware of your school. Nice work.

https://schoolofwoodcarving.com/


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome carvings. I think there's very different about Alexander a normal person shouldn't be able to carve like that. 
Is it basswood?


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> Awesome carvings. I think there's very different about Alexander a normal person shouldn't be able to carve like that.
> Is it basswood?
> 
> - Aj2


Lions Yes- it is Basswood. Lily flower is Olive wood


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> Thanks for the post. I was unaware of your school. Nice work.
> 
> https://schoolofwoodcarving.com/
> 
> - therealSteveN


now You know


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> I am happy for you Alexander. Congratulations on your school. I hope to see more pictures, and maybe some videos?
> I am glad you decided to proceed with your school.
> 
> - Hammerthumb


By the Way on my school site, I have over 2500 video lessons. And Some of the videos on my Youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/grabovetskiy


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Whats the pricing? And is there a basic beginner tool list?


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> Whats the pricing? And is there a basic beginner tool list?
> 
> - SMP


Pricing is based on subscription Monthly $19.99 and Yearly $214 
As far as tools-Depends on the project You will do. I have a beginners project and it takes only one knife


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

Some project very simple and some more advanced


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

I am happy for your success! Online teaching is fab, and I would rather pay a teacher who really knows what they're doing than wade through a ton of cruddy "YouTube University" videos. YouTube is great, but being old and impatient I would rather learn a new skill correctly the first time.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am not what I would call an artist but as I get sucked into hand tool work carving has been something that looks interesting. I should start by getting some carving tools first, any recommendations?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Alexander,

As one of the people who said "No" when you asked if you should start another online woodcarving school I'm really pleased that it has worked out for you. I wish you every success with it my friend.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hi Alexander,
> 
> As one of the people who said "No" when you asked if you should start another online woodcarving school I m really pleased that it has worked out for you. I wish you every success with it my friend.
> 
> - Brit


I relly like this message along with your signature


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Alex. Like your post and ability. Just wondering from being a wood cutter and sawmill operator. Are the lions heads carved out of one piece of wood or are they pieces glued together. Just curious Harold


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

May you have continued success Alex!


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> Hi Alex. Like your post and ability. Just wondering from being a wood cutter and sawmill operator. Are the lions heads carved out of one piece of wood or are they pieces glued together. Just curious Harold
> 
> - welderskelter











Hope it answers


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

> May you have continued success Alex!
> 
> - waho6o9


Thank You!


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is some more pictures School of woodcarving


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Congratulations Alexander, I a beginner. I haven't carved anything yet except a couple spoons. I have been watching your videos they are inspiring and very helpful and i enjoy listing to you speak. My mothers parents where from the Ukraine. Good luck with your endevors


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Alexander, I saw some of your work online recently, and read your story. Absolutely amazing work! I hope that you continue to do well with your school.


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

Karda said:


> Congratulations Alexander, I a beginner. I haven't carved anything yet except a couple spoons. I have been watching your videos they are inspiring and very helpful and i enjoy listing to you speak. My mothers parents where from the Ukraine. Good luck with your endevors


Thank You! Sorry for the late reply


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

Mary_Vanover said:


> I would really like to combine these classes with my core studies and I plan to devote a couple of hours a week to this activity. Do you think that would be enough, or should I devote myself to one activity?


You can watch any lessons at your own pace. It is accessible 24 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

My father was a wood sculptor. He did projects and commissions in the US, Greece and Europe. Your school reminds me of one of his attempts. He made a "carve along" series, selling the block of wood, plans and instructions to "carve along" with him. Good luck with your school!


----------



## Grabovetskiy (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueRidgeDog said:


> My father was a wood sculptor. He did projects and commissions in the US, Greece and Europe. Your school reminds me of one of his attempts. He made a "carve along" series, selling the block of wood, plans and instructions to "carve along" with him. Good luck with your school!


Thank You! By the way school is 100% nonprofit and all monthly or annual payment are tax deductible.


----------

